# I'm a slave to the swaddle!



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Ds has always been swaddled to go to sleep. He's 6 months now, and definitely still needs it for naps by himself. For a while now he's been able to bust out of any swaddling blanket I have, which isn't a big deal for naps. However, it *is* a problem for going back to sleep at night. The whole deswaddling process is sped up when we sleep together because we're both moving around too much to hold the swaddle in place. So, I waste all sorts of precious could-be-sleeping-moments constantly reswaddling ds2. I've tried just letting him be (unswaddled that is) but his hands are constantly moving around and it definitely takes much, much longer for him to get to sleep.

Should I get some sort of really big swaddling blanket so he can't get out, or should I just deal with the wandering hands and hope he'll grow out of it soon? It seems like at some point they should not need to be swaddled, right?!?!?!


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

:


----------



## soulyluna (Nov 18, 2006)

: i really meant to put the little emoticon guy with the popcorn, cause i'm really interested in this thread too, but i just saw that new cold guy and i think it's soo cute









My sister is having the same issue with her 8 month old. She constantly wakes herself up when she's unswaddled, but she's getting so big for it and they really want her to learn how to sleep without waking herself up. Right now they have cut a swaddling blanket to only the arms part so her legs are free. Baby steps. Pun intended









good luck!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope I can post a How-To w/ pics soon (if I can figure out how), because we were having the same problem before.

I figured out a way to fold a recieving blanket to make "sleeves", then I swaddle w/a cotton sheet (non stretchy).

I'll try my best to explain...

Take a regular, thin cotton recieving blanket and lay it out like a diamond.
Next, pull the top corner down halfway or so.
Then lay ds on the blanket w/his neck even with the flat edge you just made.
Then take the left corner and drape it over his straightened arm and at the same time pick up his bum/back and scoot the remaining flap on the left under his back.
So, this just made a sleeve that is held in place by his body weight.
Repeat on other side.

**I ALWAYS check to make sure the blanket isn't too tight or twisting on his arms by running my finger down the tops and pulling him a little slack if needed along the length of his arms They don't have to be super snug, as his weight holds them in place anyways. I know I'm really paranoid, but I'm afraid if its too tight it might cut off his circlation..

I always leave ds's legs free, it doesn't seem to wake him.

Finally, I take a cotton bedsheet that was torn into a strip about 1' x 4' and fold the top left edge a bit and then put him on it and roll him once while holding the right side for tension.(I don't make it super snug anymore, because just about any tightness will work). I dont' need to roll him in layers of cloth anymore because this system works to hold him in place...its awesome!!!

I really hope you guys understand this through my directions..I'll try to post pics if needed, lmk if you need pics, and lmk if you 'get it'. He will not break out of this, I guarantee...only ds did once and that was because I was super sloppy making the sleeves, they were ridiculously baggy. GL!!


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

My DD needed to be swaddled until she was over 10 months. She is 12 months now and probably once a week we break out the blankets and swaddle her.

She just can't stop moving enough to settle and sleep.

I worried about it when she was 6 months too.

If you want bigger blankets - you can buy them at TRU - or you can just make some buy buying some flannel at a fabric store (I did that and a friend edged them for me).

We had to stop swaddling DD because it was too hot this summer. I did it buy swaddling her to sleep - and then (only at night) when I was in bed with her, I would un do it. Then I started not really doing the swaddle up - but just using it to hold her and releasing it once she was nursing and really sleepy. Finally we stopped using it at night.

Naps took alot longer.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I took pics. Anyone can pm me and I'll send them to you!

Also, I always strip ds down to a diaper and use one or two layers of thin sheet max. to keep him from getting too warm.


----------



## misseks (Jan 12, 2005)

It's your first, right? I remember thinking, ack my baby is 6 months and still needs to be swaddled! _But_ six months is still an infant. I know a kid that was swaddle dup until 2 years (but not needing to be reswaddled once she squiggled out of it.)

I think that as your baby wakes up less and less, you'll have to re-swaddle less and less.

And yes, get a bigger swaddle blanket. We kept moving up and up in blanket size until dd1 was about nine months.


----------



## bleddyn (Dec 12, 2007)

hi im just seeing if this site works


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I used a waffle weave thermal blanket. dd was swaddled till 13 mos or so. even now if she needs to sleep, i wrap her in a bigger blanket. just thermal fabric bought at fabric store.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Swaddling with a scarf.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Another link.

http://www.wearyourbaby.com/videos/SwaddleRibbon2.MPG


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

When my son busted out of his swaddling, we started using ourselves to replace the blanket. I'd tuck him close against my body (one of his arms pinned between us) and hold his upper arm against him with the whole palm of my hand. His legs were mostly free to kick. It worked for another 4-5 months.


----------



## Muminmamman (Jul 28, 2007)

I purchased a long, stretchy piece of material (think head wrap) that I would wrap around his torso three times (moving from top to bottom). There was no way he could get out of it. It was nice because I could swaddle him in whatever he was wearing, which was helpful with the changing temperatures.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

OMG, that video of the baby being 'tied up' in a swaddle is too funny! That looks it would really work though, I have to say.

JenRose I do understand what you're saying - I think! But it doesn't come undone when you're moving around in bed? We switch sides several times throughout the night, which is always a quick death to the swaddle.

Thanks for all the great ideas, and it's nice to hear that ds isn't the only baby who still needs to be swaddled at 6 months. Part of me sort of wishes that I'd never started swaddling in the first place. I did it because I thought it might help him sleep longer - it did not - but he quickly became addicted







.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mere* 
OMG, that video of the baby being 'tied up' in a swaddle is too funny! That looks it would really work though, I have to say.

It worked for us. I used a scarf that was nice and wide. In the video it looked too narrow for me, like it would cause pressure points, so I found a nice wide one that I fanned out. I never tied it, but looped it loosely at the end so that if she kicked hard enough it was just unravel, as opposed to create a loop. And I never left her in it alone, just when she slept with me and, like you're having problems with, kept unraveling herself. She was swaddled until about 11 months.


----------



## anasmommy (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this can be un popular but we put dd on her tummy and naps went from 40 minutes to 2 hours. night waking is another story but we think it is for other reasons but the switch to the tummy helped a ton. she is 7 months, we switched to tummy at 5.5.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have an almost 10 month old son who's a Miracle Blanket addict. I cut holes in it for his legs a long time ago, and I've managed to get it so he doesn't need it at night when I'm right there, but to take a nap without me he still definitely needs it. Every once in a while I'll let him try napping without it and it never works-- he wakes after only ten minutes.

Myself, I figure they'll give it up when they're ready, just like everything else. That's what happened with him and nighttimes-- one day I just decided to try going without and whammo he slept great and only woke twice.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mere* 
OMG, that video of the baby being 'tied up' in a swaddle is too funny! That looks it would really work though, I have to say.

JenRose I do understand what you're saying - I think! But it doesn't come undone when you're moving around in bed? We switch sides several times throughout the night, which is always a quick death to the swaddle.

Thanks for all the great ideas, and it's nice to hear that ds isn't the only baby who still needs to be swaddled at 6 months. Part of me sort of wishes that I'd never started swaddling in the first place. I did it because I thought it might help him sleep longer - it did not - but he quickly became addicted







.


No, because aside from the recieving blanket, he still gets rolled once or twice..here are pics, but I only want to leave them up for a couple of days (I feel weird having ds posted on net







):

I loaded them in reverse order







...but they're numbered correctly ie, 002,003,004...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1158173...hoto2109516253

For the sake of posting, I put him in clothes, but usually just have him in a diaper so he doesn't get to warm.

**And again, always check that they aren't too tight on his arms


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We're extended swaddling DD. She just can't settle her arms and legs down if they're not held down. Plus, she seems to really want to be very toasty warm.

She's 15 MO and napping right now. Swaddled with a cotton receiving blanket that yes, she can get out of. But she usually doesn't get out of it for naps until 1.5 hours or so, so that's a good nap (especially since they used to be 45-minutes-if-I'm-lucky naps. At night, she goes about 3-4 hours usually.

The nightwaking is killing me, but I think it's far more about expecting the boob to be popped in every two hours than it is about the swaddle. She can and has slept without it upon occassion.

DD is high needs or "spirited" and just can't settle down on her own. As much as I'd love for her to just lay down and go to bed on her own, it's just not happening and probably won't for a long time.

Anyway, just wanted to let you know, 6 months is a baby. Nothing to be too concerned about, IYAM.

My Gram used to be a daycare provider in her home and she'd wrap up 6 year olds to take naps. Whatever works, right?


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenrose9* 
No, because aside from the recieving blanket, he still gets rolled once or twice..here are pics, but I only want to leave them up for a couple of days (I feel weird having ds posted on net







):

I loaded them in reverse order







...but they're numbered correctly ie, 002,003,004...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1158173...hoto2109516253

For the sake of posting, I put him in clothes, but usually just have him in a diaper so he doesn't get to warm.

**And again, always check that they aren't too tight on his arms









This is too funny!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 







This is too funny!











but hey, it works!


----------



## clemrose (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so glad to see that other people go to "extreme" measure to keep the swaddle going too! Jenrose9, we do a similar thing...
One big flannel blanket (1/4 of a queen size sheet) and swaddle our daughter then we wrap her up in a stretchy piece of material too (cut the bottom off a t-shirt, you'll have a tube, cut that open and you'll have a cheap extra swaddle).

We actually left off with the swaddling at about six months only to return to it at about 8.5 months. Twenty minute naps changed to 45 minute ones and recently 1.5 hour ones! No help with the nighttime waking/fussing/nursing though.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Jenrose, your ds looks so darn happy to be rolled up in a straightjacket, LOL (That's what ds called the Miracle Blanket we used to use). I will have to try that though - it looks very effective!


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, I just thought I'd update and say that I 'tied up' ds (that sounds so bad!) with a scarf and we both slept SO much better! Amazing. I don't even think he woke up to nurse as much because I was kind of engorged.


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

Check out this "cozy cocoon": http://cozycocoon.com/catalog/Cozy_Cocoons-8-1.html
Worked like a charm with our dd. Babes can't break loose, but it's not too confining. After awhile we left her arms out. Definitely get a large if you get one..


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Anandamama, did you get the 'sweet pea' or the bunting? The bunting doesn't look tight, or is it? And the sweet pea, can they get their arms out? I ask because if I swaddle ds too loosely he gets mad...it's got to be tight or nothing. Anyhow, I'm intrigued for sure....


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

I got the bunting. The Sweet Pea looks a little weird to me. I guess "tight" is a relative term... our DD could not get her arms out of the bunting (and she was a strong LO). It's snug, so they can't move much, but they have a little bit of wiggle room because it's stretchy. I think it's supposed to mimic the womb somewhat. It definitely helped her to sleep for hours longer than she did without it. After awhile there came a time when it seemed she didn't need her arms to be swaddled (or sometimes just one arm) and it was getting a bit warm to have her totally swaddled. And then by 6 mo. she didn't need swaddling anymore.


----------

